# Fish floating at bottom with labored breathing



## renu (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm not sure what kind of fish my mother has. I have included pictures in this thread. I hope you guys can identify it so I can do some more research.

One has turned pale and is floating at the bottom. The breathing is labored and it barely moves when I walk towards the tank.

For now I sequestered it in a bucket with proper pH, conditioned water, and salt. I also placed a small air tube to create bubbles.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

does it swim or suspend in the water at all? sounds like it could be swim bladder disorder but can also be constipation or a internal bacterial infection.

try this site
Changes In Behavior


----------



## renu (Dec 11, 2010)

It sits upright at the bottom of the tank. Fins barely moving. It doesn't swim around anymore.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like parrot fish, and a question, how often are water changes done? Really shouldn't add chemicals to change ph as it will cause fluctuations which can be more harmful to the fish. Most fish will acclimate to different ph's if acclimated right.


----------



## renu (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for the id. It definitely looks like a parrot fish.
Blood Parrot Information and Pictures

It's usually changed every two weeks or sooner than that depending on whether the fish are active or not. If they seem lethargic then earlier changes are done. 

According to the link whiteglove gave it's probably an infection. I'll see if the local store has TMP Sulfa.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

What size tank are they in?


----------



## renu (Dec 11, 2010)

50 gallon


----------



## renu (Dec 11, 2010)

Petland discount didn't have TMP Sulfa. So I bought a pack of API Triple Sulfa. The person mentioned ammonia having an affect on the fish and that I should change the water to help.


----------



## renu (Dec 11, 2010)

Not sure its condition is improving. The gills are barely moving. But it is still upright so I still have hope....


----------



## steyer12 (Feb 8, 2010)

Any update on your fish? I walked into the office today after the weekend and my common goldfish is doing the same thing. He's sitting on the bottom, getting a couple inches off the bottom occassionally to resituate. His fins and tail are turning pale instead of their usual translucent. I immediately did a large water change.

I'm going out at lunch to find that medication for the bacterial infection. Did it work for you? Thanks!


----------

